# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene vragen over zorginstellingen >  Orthomoleculair arts/therapeut

## mookie

Wie heeft er goede of slechte ervaringen met een orthomoleculair arts/therapeut.
Sinds tijden heb ik steeds last van blaasontstekingen. Heb een heel scala aan antibiotica gekregen waardoor ik weer last heb van ander bijkomende kwalen (candida).
Wil het over een andere boeg gooien en het alternatieve circuit opzoeken.
Ik woon in de buurt van Hoofddorp/Haarlem.
Wie oh wie kan me helpen.
Bedankt alvast

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Mookie,

Een meid die ik ken heeft allerhande kwaaltjes en een gewone huisarts kon haar niet helpen omdat hij het niet serieus nam terwijl dat voor haar wel zo was en nu heeft ze een orthomoleculair arts en die helpt haar heel goed.
Ik zit zelf ook te denken om over te stappen naar een othomoleculair arts, mijn eigen huisarts gelooft niet in homeopathie/fytotherapie/chiropractie/accupuntuur ed terwijl ik wel reageer op medicijnen uit de homeopathie/fytotherapie en zieker wordt van de medicijnen uit de reguliere wereld...
Er wordt op internet zowel positief als negatief gesproken over orthomoleculair artsen en therapeuten. Positief dat veel mensen er baat bij hebben en negatief dat het kwakzalvers zijn en dat we bij het reguliere circuit moeten blijven.
Ik heb even voor je gekeken en in Haarlem heb je http://www.jbeunk.nl/ (staat echter op opinieleiders.nl een artikel over dat deze man een kwakzalver is), http://www.dehelianthus-haarlem.nl/index.html , http://www.vdveldehuisarts.nl/ , http://www.schreuder-natuurgeneeswijzen.nl/default.asp en http://www.biomedica-natura.nl/ 
Vervelend dat je last hebt van blaasonstekingen, en idd van de kuur kan je dan candida krijgen en dat is ook zeer vervelend (heb 1x blaasontsteking gehad en kreeg gelijk candida  :Frown: ). Cranberrysap zou wel wat moeten helpen, maar er zijn vast meer natuurlijke middelen.
Veel succes en sterkte in elk geval!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## mookie

Dank voor je bericht. Had ook gelezen van de heer Beunk. Nu afspraak met Gonny vd Vetten. Heb op haar site gekeken pilliewillie en het zag er allemaal betrouwbaar uit met goede berichten. Ben helemaal nieuw in dit circuit en vind het ook wel eng. 
Hopelijk brengt dit een oplossing in het geheel.
Fijne dag!!
groetjes
Karin

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Karin,

Wanneer heb je de afspraak?
Fijn dat je een arts hebt gevonden in elk geval waar goede berichten over rond gaan  :Smile: 
Ik hoop ook dat het een oplossing voor je brengt!
Succes en fijne dag!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

